
Show HN: MockItOut – A language agnostic HTTP mock server for quick stub testing - madflojo
https://github.com/madflojo/mockitout
======
pachico
How is this different from hoverfly?

~~~
madflojo
hoverfly actually looks very nice. Other projects in this space are either a
ton of setup, language specific, or SaaS only. My main motivation was I needed
something stupid simple to get up and running in minutes instead of hours.

hoverfly looks a lot easier than most of the more popular solutions out there.

